# Eagle Pack



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with this dog food? I have been giving it to Aspen since my sister and I decided to split a breeders bag for her puppy and mine. It is time to order again, but I am not sure if this is the best non-wallet busting food out there. So, has anyone had any issues with it?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I fed it years ago but it's been a number of years. Back then the ingredients were pretty good but I wouldn't be shocked if they'd degraded now.

Some of the best budget foods are costcos kirkland and TSC's "4 health" brand.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also used it many years ago but can't remember now why I stopped. I think the availability was a problem, but didn't have a problem with the food. The 4Health brand is available at Tractor Supply


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Eagle Pack (the standard line) has corn in basically all of its formulas. Eagle Pack's Holistic Select line, however, does not. So if you really like the company, then that may be a good option (I believe HS is also pretty cost effective). 

That being said, Kirkland and 4Health foods also do not contain any corn (or wheat/soy/byproducts), and are much cheaper.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I fed 2 of my GSD's this brand and for most parts I liked it but it was hard to find and they started having issues ( Allergies) to this food so I went to something I could find and was a grain free food.

I started using Taste of the wild and it seems to work for my dogs.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I don't know about cost effectiveness.

Years ago when I was feeding the Holistic Select it was not much cheaper than what I pay now for Orijen.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I just bought a 5lb bag of TOTW today and threw a few kibbles in with his regulaer food.l He picked out the new kibble and left the rest. LOL


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

angelas said:


> I don't know about cost effectiveness.
> 
> Years ago when I was feeding the Holistic Select it was not much cheaper than what I pay now for Orijen.


Shoot, its not that much here!

I think its around $50 for a 30lb bag. Orijen is closer to $80


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like he likes the TOTW lol


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i just switched from eagle pack to TOTW... he was on eagle since he first ate solid food, but he seemed disinterested so i just switched to TOTW... im sure when he gets fed up with this i might go back to eagle pack for a bit


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I went back to Eagle Pack over and over but still the same thing. I like the food but finding it alone was hard and having to travel 1 plus hours just wasnt cutting it.

I just started TOTW so time will tell if this will be a food I stick with but I like the fact that I only have to travel 16 miles to get it and the dogs are doing great with it.

I feed a lot of raw too a mix of deer or wild turkey


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

atravis said:


> Shoot, its not that much here!
> 
> I think its around $50 for a 30lb bag. Orijen is closer to $80


I remember paying $67 for a 33lb bag of HS Chicken after taxes (5% GST, 7% PST) and it had to be pre-ordered so the seller could pick up with the regular EP order.

Orijen where I buy it is about $62 before taxes for the regular adult formula (don't know taxes since I buy the smaller bags, Shania would never eat a 30lb bag before it went bad). Then I have to add $40 for gas to pick up up.


----------

